# KEFIR helps!



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I have the leaky gas, gerd, halitosis and fecal odor sometimes and I've been taking lots of kefir. It has helped. Give it a try! And eat lots of salads, don't drink coffee. Be well


----------



## Swan5 (Nov 6, 2012)

It does not work for me.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am lactose intolerant so I cant drink the cows milk,but I have tried the one with cocoanut milk..didn't do a thing for my B.O. but it was tasty and helped my bowels.


----------



## 2muchgas (Mar 10, 2011)

Awhile ago I tried Kefir and I did well on it. I had great bowel movements and my gas lowered a bit but it was only a temporary fix.


----------

